# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  MikroTik RBLDFG-5acD, LDF 5 ac !!!

## tsatasos

Ευχάριστα τα σημερινά νέα από την Mikrotik.

Έβγαλε το LDF σε ac!

MikroTik RBLDFG-5acD, LDF 5 ac

Αναμένεται σε 1-2 μήνες λογικά.

----------


## geolos

Και το 1Gbit not bad.... !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Ας ελπίσουμε στην σταδιακή αναβάθμιση των λινκ του δικτύου.Heartbeat υπάρχει.Αν και προσωπικά το 802.11ac απο τη Mikrotik δεν με έχει εντυπωσιάσει ακόμα. Ισως να μην ήταν οι συνθήκες τέτοιες κάτω απο τις οποίες βγήκαν τα λινκ. Θα μπορέσω να εκφέρω καλύτερη άποψη όταν με το καλό μπορέσω να κάνω δοκιμές με ενα ζευγάρι PBE-5AC-500 σε λινκ με εξοπλισμό ΜΤ AC.

----------


## geolos

Ακομη και το ac να μην αποδίδει καλά (ισως) σε μακρινα λινκς, σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να αξιοποιησεις το 1Gb σε eth με Ν  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

